# AIO Wasserkühlung rattert und kühlt nicht mehr



## Exolio (8. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe (hatte?) eine einfache 240mm AIO Wasserkühlung von Cooler Master.'
Für mich der Sachen einfach einbauen und starten möchte reicht dies völlig, da wird nix "gefriemelt". 

Gestern beim spielen fing die AIO plötzlich laut an zu knattern, so als würde man ein kleines Stück Plastik in einen laufenden Ventilator halten.
Und zack, landete mein Prozessor bei über 100 Grad. Also habe ich das Spiel mal lieber fix beendet.

Das knattern kommt aus dem "Kopf" welcher auf dem Prozessor liegt. Ich vermute einfach mal das auch ein kleiner Ventilator drin ist der festhängt ? Bin da technisch nicht so versiert, deswegen auch AIO. 

Kann das Ding in die Tonne oder ist noch was zu retten ? Kann den Kopf irgendwie problemlos öffnen ?


----------



## NerdFlanders (8. November 2021)

> Exolio schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bin da technisch nicht so versiert


Dann bitte kein Reparaturversuch.
Hat das Teil noch Garantie?
Ansonsten ab in die Tonne


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (8. November 2021)

Das wird die Pumpe sein die sich zerlegt hat. 
Entweder Garantiefall oder Reinfall.


----------



## Exolio (8. November 2021)

Habe es befürchtet und weiser Voraussicht schon einen "altmodischen" Kühlkörper bestellt.
Der Pure Rock von BeQuiet! sollte für meinen, nicht übertakten, 2600x reichen.

Garantie ist, natürlich, seit 5 Monaten vorbei. 

Danke ihr zwei für die fixen Antworten.


----------



## drstoecker (8. November 2021)

Welche aio ist es genau?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (8. November 2021)

Exolio schrieb:


> Habe es befürchtet und weiser Voraussicht schon einen "altmodischen" Kühlkörper bestellt.
> Der Pure Rock von BeQuiet! sollte für meinen, nicht übertakten, 2600x reichen.
> 
> Garantie ist, natürlich, seit 5 Monaten vorbei.
> ...


Ich habe zwar auch eine AiO-WaKü drin, finde aber die richtig dicken Luftkühler scharf und im Grunde sind diese auch besser. Leiser, haltbarer und zt auch leistungsfähiger.
Kauf dir ruhig soetwas wie den Noctua D15. Viel zu groß und teuer dafür flüstert er und kühlt ausgesprochen gut.
Bei der Lautstärke und Temperatur darf es halt etwas mehr bzw weniger sein.


----------



## Exolio (8. November 2021)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Welche aio ist es genau?



Cooler Master MasterLiquid Lite 120


----------



## Exolio (8. November 2021)

Öhm, mein Black Rock 2 kam gerade an, ich denke mal das die Form der "Leiter" da unten nicht normal ist sondern mittig sein sollte oder ? ^^

EDIT:
Ok ist doch korrekt, wurde gemacht um Platz für die Rams zu schaffen, habe mich erst erschrocken.^^


Spoiler: Bild






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler: Bild






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

